# Show/tell me about your fursona!



## Deathless (Dec 27, 2016)

My fursona will have a pic attached soon I hope but it's one of those "squeakers" I like to call them. Tell me about your's!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 28, 2016)

Mine is a kangaroo-raptor creature named Jin 
Don't worry, he won't bite too hard
Super fluffy mane and super cute yellow nose ! (don't mind all those tattoos on his left eye or all those teeth though...)


Spoiler: without armor/weapon














Spoiler: with armor/weapon


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 28, 2016)

I could show or tell you, but then I'd have to kill you. :v Mine is just a generic run-of-the-mill fox, nothing special. 

I have other fursonas that are a lot more interesting, have backstories but I use them elsewhere.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 28, 2016)

furaffinity.net/view/21832323

He's based on a robber fly, and no, he does not rob people... He enjoys seeing others get annoyed over ridiculous things, he's addicted to light bulbs and hoards them in his house (a living stereotype of flies that pays way too much on the electric bill), and is carnivorous, but finds substitutes rather than melting and drinking people's insides.

Other things include:
- He can see pretty much behind himself without even turning his head, considering he sees in almost all directions anyway
- Gets confused for a bee or wasp every five seconds because people can't read or listen (even though the head really doesn't match their description at all)
- Really hard to tell what he is thinking or feeling
- Has the insect strength to do a lot of good, but doesn't really care to do any of it unless you have something valuable to offer


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 28, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I could show or tell you, but then I'd have to kill you. :v Mine is just a generic run-of-the-mill fox, nothing special.
> 
> I have other fursonas that are a lot more interesting, have backstories but I use them elsewhere.


Generic characters interest me more tbh because then you're actually surprised and involved when you learn about them. I get bored of seeing neon colored huskies with emo hair or whatever because you can already know exactly how awful they are.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 28, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Generic characters interest me more tbh because then you're actually surprised and involved when you learn about them. I get bored of seeing neon colored huskies with emo hair or whatever because you can already know exactly how awful they are.


Kinda agree and disagree with you at the same time, but... eh, to each his own, K suppose


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 28, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Generic characters interest me more tbh because then you're actually surprised and involved when you learn about them. I get bored of seeing neon colored huskies with emo hair or whatever because you can already know exactly how awful they are.


I like your style, Moth-Man. Lets go headbutt some light-bulbs together.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Kinda agree and disagree with you at the same time, but... eh, to each his own, K suppose


Characters with a lot of detail and characterization to start often need a personality that either accepts its traits as normal and doesn't mention them every two seconds, or is consious of their traits but is appropriately arrogant or attention hungry to add some realism, rather than it seemingly like the creator is just trying to make their fursona the embodiment of everything they want you to see.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 28, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I like your style, Moth-Man. Lets go headbutt some light-bulbs together.


""""""MOTH-MAN"""""""" """"MOTH"""""


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 28, 2016)

It's OK, it makes you sound like a superhero. Your tragic backstory could be that you were bitten by a radioactive moth on your way home from work, and thus, became the "Mighty Moth-Man", AKA, "Radioactive Moth-Man".


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 28, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Characters with a lot of detail and characterization to start often need a personality that either accepts its traits as normal and doesn't mention them every two seconds, or is consious of their traits but is appropriately arrogant or attention hungry to add some realism, rather than it seemingly like the creator is just trying to make their fursona the embodiment of everything they want you to see.


Hmmm... good point


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 28, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Mighty Moth-Man


The Amazing 3Ms lololol


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 28, 2016)

Well mine is a gren and grey western ice dragon who practices pyromancy. Is supposed to be like a rouge class with high speed and mobility while flying. Is around the size of a medium sized car, and has a hexagonal scale pattern, and is not as greedy as others of the species. He also lives in a small cave in a random northern forest, and eats snakes like pasta, plus any other unlucky animal he finds when hungry. Generally is bored, tired, or hungry, and can be rude.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 28, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> Well mine is a gren and grey western ice dragon who practices pyromancy. Is supposed to be like a rouge class with high speed and mobility while flying. Is around the size of a medium sized car, and has a hexagonal scale pattern, and is not as greedy as others of the species. He also lives in a small cave in a random northern forest, and eats snakes like pasta, plus any other unlucky animal he finds when hungry. Generally is bored, tired, or hungry, and can be rude.


"bored, tired, or hungry" Everyone.


----------



## Rant (Dec 28, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> Well mine is a gren and grey western ice dragon who practices pyromancy. Is supposed to be like a rouge class with high speed and mobility while flying. Is around the size of a medium sized car, and has a hexagonal scale pattern, and is not as greedy as others of the species. He also lives in a small cave in a random northern forest, and eats snakes like pasta, plus any other unlucky animal he finds when hungry. Generally is bored, tired, or hungry, and can be rude.


Why are your wings backwards?


----------



## Rant (Dec 28, 2016)

I have 2, A fotter and a Pheodra.

Rayly is my preferred anthro fursona. She's pretty much me irl, sorta laid back and lazy, really out going, loves being outdoors or inside playing videogames equally. She can get stressed, especially if shes stuck working with assholes and pulling the whole team at work.


Spoiler: Rayly











Aldinatch, my first real fursona from scratch. I think she's close to 14 years maybe?? She's more cautious and upfront. She'll call out your BS and laugh about it. She likes long flights and diving through storms.


Spoiler: Natchy


----------



## Deathless (Dec 28, 2016)

Rant said:


> I jave 2, A fotter and a Pheodra.
> 
> Rayly is my preferred anthro fursona. She's pretty much me irl, sorta laid back and lazy, really out going, loves being outdoors or inside playing videogames equally. She can get stressed, especially if shes stuck working with assholes and pulling the whole team at work.
> 
> ...


I LOVE both of them!! They look so nice and powerful and would be an amazing fursuit! If you plan to make it I'd love to hear updates


----------



## shapeless0ne (Dec 28, 2016)

phoenix fur here ^, ^


----------



## Rant (Dec 28, 2016)

MidnightDragon said:


> I LOVE both of them!! They look so nice and powerful and would be an amazing fursuit! If you plan to make it I'd love to hear updates


I already am working with a suit maker for Natchy, going to be freaking crazy!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Dec 28, 2016)

basically, my phoenix is shaped like a falcon. he has blue eyes, charcoal black feathers, and a slight blue aura surrounding his body.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 28, 2016)

Rant said:


> Why are your wings backwards?


because I'm bad at drawing hands, and because the tutorials say "treat them like hands", it doesn't help me much


----------



## Rant (Dec 28, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> because I'm bad at drawing hands, and because the tutorials say "treat them like hands", it doesn't help me much


The bone structure is like a hand, 



Spoiler











You're killing me, just message me details and ill draw you a dragon.


----------



## Akinyi (Dec 28, 2016)

Short, curvy snow leopard called Akinyi.
One day I'll get a fursuit!


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 28, 2016)

Rant said:


> The bone structure is like a hand,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I decided to do some practice (rough sketches), and this is how they turned out (basing off the tutorial)


----------



## Rant (Dec 28, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> So I decided to do some practice (rough sketches), and this is how they turned out (basing off the tutorial)


Looks better, but ill still draw you a dragon for free. I just don't don't like that you're forced to use a tiny phone app to draw.


----------



## dangfang (Dec 28, 2016)

Mine's a ratty chihuahua named Fang with a messed up nose and gross teeth just like me


----------



## HallowQueen (Dec 28, 2016)

Everyone looks so lovely<3 I simply adore the expressiveness of the furry community, as a suit maker i am tickled pink when i see such wonderful and unique designs set to express each person, genuinely gives me a sweet feeling in my chest!
now personally i'm strongly aware that i can be a sappy windbag and go on forever about that type of creative crap, so i will spare you and cut to the chase of my own affront to nature! <3



Spoiler: YOGURT












i had no choice but to go with something cute and garish, as the normal type of characters i draw and create are:



Spoiler: wtf an orgre?













Spoiler: who even does this? some blood on this one













Spoiler: ????


----------



## Leon Wit (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't really have a fursona, but I do have a big family of my favorite anthropomorphic animals!

I'll share Ferelle:  She's a canine lady who lives in the tropical jungles of her world.  All of her clothing is from the animals that live there, leaves, snakeskins (her prey), feathers, and the skull of an ancient bird. She scares a lot of the local populace or travelers with her appearance, but she finds a certain pleasure in that.
She's also the caretaker of the birds of the jungle.  She wears the mask as a symbol of her connection with them.  


Spoiler


----------



## Mistress Puffball (Dec 31, 2016)

My fursona is Mistress Puffball. She's a two-tailed vixen fox, red with a white chest and stomach. Quite curvy. Also trans like me. I'll have some pictures up soon.


----------



## Lorcan (Feb 6, 2017)

My Fursona is an albino sergal named lorcan  he is very kind  and caring but is shy when meeting new people this mostly has to do  with the fact that he was made fun of for being an albino as a kid. He likes to play video games ,read and listen to music


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 6, 2017)

My fursona
A Moth called Sarachaga. Brown fur and purple eyes.He is really social.  He pretends to be nice all the time but can't really control his emotions.When he is angry,he can't maintain a good composure at all. He loves drinking tea and wearing gloves


----------



## Mobius (Feb 6, 2017)

In early World War 3, ethics are voided in desperation as scientists begin research on cybernetics. A Russian-engineered breed of dogs with increased intelligence originating from before the war is used as the main subject before human testing begins. This breed is colloquially dubbed "pilot dog" due to their integration into the military as pilots of bipedal tanks.



Post-WW3, pilot dogs are repurposed for law enforcement in China's walled city slums. Mobius is one of tens of thousands of pilot dog law enforcers.

They are capable of rudimentary speech using  a neural-linked text-to-speech software and are often seen playing 1980s music from the speakers on their mechs. Scientists are baffled as to the mechdogs' affinity for such a specific genre from hundreds of years ago.


----------



## modfox (Feb 6, 2017)

A fox that was born in friesland, netherlands. he is an archer and speaks west frisian


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 7, 2017)

My fursona is a grey wolf called Jake. He has a scar across his eye which he got from a bully in high school, where he was constantly bullied for being gay. He has a seahorse tattoo on his right arm to commemorate his time on the school's swim team who were known as the Seahorses. He also has a tattoo on his right leg that goes up to his side because he thought it looked cool in the magazines. He also wears a necklace that was given to him as a gift from his first boyfriend who had to move to a different country because of his parents' jobs, he hardly ever takes it off. His hair, eyes, paw pads, wrists and his stuff are red, which is also his favorite color. He also has a NSFW piercing to look more badass 

Despite his looks, he loves to kiss and cuddle. He also loves cooking, gaming, working on his car, working out and listening to music.
He hates bullies, sitting still (he has ADHD), alarm clocks, videogame/movie spoilers and salads.

He's a really open, shameless and straightforward which can sometimes make him come across as rude or arrogant to people who don't know him. However, his ADHD makes him really active and fun to be around, he always loves a good laugh.



 
I designed him myself using several programs and a lot of time.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 8, 2017)

I haven't illustrated or commissioned mine yet, but...

Her name is Kiralee. She is a saber-fox (saber-tooth tiger/fox). Black fur with lime green markings, one blue and one green eye. Think a fox with a medium snout, tail and ears with catlike eyes and saber teeth.

There's a bio in my profile.


----------



## Multoran (Feb 8, 2017)

Mines a fgt.
Just like me.
The end.


----------



## Royn (Feb 8, 2017)

Am Xeroyn, named by military associates because have really extremely mad skills at... Well, look at the name closely, and figure it out.  Most call Royn for short, and only Xeroyn when operating.  Southern Sergal, but rather different looking as ears are round fur is thick and short all over, and tail has no tuft.  Dark dark brown, with white blaze. Eyes of icy blue.  Extremely Ottery in look, manner and habit.    Rather mischievous, but hardly malicious at all.  Unendingly curious, very playful, highly unpredictable, energetic, and most always just plain happy.  Even my sadness is laughable.  Extremely camera/picturephobic, so no images for you, descriptions only.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 8, 2017)

I am me
It is I


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Feb 8, 2017)

My fursona is Maple, a fox with two tails; one giving command of ice, the other granting control of fire. As temperature regulation is an issue with this kind of internal upheaval, there are numerous orifices (for lack of a better word) spread across his body which spout steam or mist with temperature shifts. Being an avid costumer, Maple likes to design and wear costumes to look like other creatures (like the fake wings on my avatar picture at the left).


----------



## Taylor and Co. (Feb 8, 2017)

Taylor is my fursona, a white canine with puffy red fur around the neck, along with a red tail. He has red and grey ear piercings (red for him, grey for his boyfriend) and a grey ring (also for his bf). He is outgoing, friendly, and charismatic, attends an art institute, and feels comfortable enough with his femininity to be expressive and open about it.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Feb 9, 2017)

I made more arts of my kangaroo-raptor sona if anyone's interested 


Spoiler: martial artist w/ sword













Spoiler: martial artist w/ prayer skulls













Spoiler: infantryman










What do ya guys think ?


----------



## Kenyatta (Feb 11, 2017)

My sona is a dhole named Kenta! He's fairly normal, holding a standard day job and having a one room apartment. He's snarky and rarely takes things seriously. He has a big appetite.


----------

